# my expobar office lever and ceado e6



## tonyjduk (Mar 27, 2012)

my lovely expobar ofice lever and brand new ceado e6 - the quiet grinder of choice!


----------



## alexgrc (May 29, 2013)

Nice setup! What kind of burrs this grinder holds?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi let's see a clip of this grinder then , am intrigued to hear this silent beast in operation ....


----------

